# Zymol Auto Wash £10 @ Halfords



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Halfords have reduced their Zymol Auto Wash to £10 for 1.42 Litres.
From what I've heard from Halfords staff the Zymol range is to be discontinued from all stores.
:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Is this the turtle wax shampoo they make for zymol?


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes. Halfords don't sell any real Zymol stuff afaik.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

They have always sold the shampoo for some reason, I remember buying it when it had the older bottle label. Anyway its on their website. http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/shampoo-polish-wax/zymol-natural-car-wash-1-42l


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

They used to sell a couple zymol things like the leather care a year or so ago


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Is it any good?


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes, also smells great coconut/banana smell.
:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Is this the turtle wax shampoo they make for zymol?


I don't know but zymol Auto Wash very good shampoo , wash and wax style gives warm finish 5-10ml in 10liters works well , I find 30ml 10liters can strip old LSP .


----------



## Marklocke (Jan 29, 2017)

Zymol cleaning wax is just £3 a bottle of you can find it in your local Halfords


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Zymol range reduced even further @ Halfords.

Zymol Auto wash £5
Zymol cleaner wax £3
Zymol Leather cleaner £2

This is in-store only and all products have been moved to the bargain/clearance section.

The website may show out of stock but some are still in-store.
:thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

None left in Dumfries Nearest store with 2 is Workington , To far to go .


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

Couple of cleaner wax left in Ellesmere Port store


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been quite happy with the leather cleaner, nice matte finish and decent cleaning power.

Well worth picking up for £2


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Is this the turtle wax shampoo they make for zymol?


Yes mate it is and it was made in Skelmersdale Lancashire, but they have moved on somewhere else now.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Just got a bottle of the cleaner wax. Gave it a quick try on my door shuts. Seems like a decent all in one especially for £3!
They had one more bottle left and a bottle of the auto wash for £10 in Colchester.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

are you guys going for these in store? tried finding them online but nothing


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> are you guys going for these in store? tried finding them online but nothing


Got mine in store


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> are you guys going for these in store? tried finding them online but nothing


Yes , they are discontinued online but some are still kicking around in-store and have been moved to the clearance section.
:thumb:


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Was passing Halfords in Blackpool. last night, picked up a bottle of Zymol cleaner wax for £1, looked to be last one. Not much left, couple of bottles of Meg's one of each, step 1 and 2 for £3 a go. Some Turtle wax stuff too.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dixy said:


> Was passing Halfords in Blackpool. last night, picked up a bottle of Zymol cleaner wax for £1, looked to be last one. Not much left, couple of bottles of Meg's one of each, step 1 and 2 for £3 a go. Some Turtle wax stuff too.


You've saved me a trip as I was going to pop in to Blackpool Halfords over the weekend. :thumb:


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Where can you buy it now, used it for years and always stocked up when on offer, I missed that ir was getting cleared by Halfords :devil:

Halfords must be closing down or plain nuts to stop selling this product line :doublesho

Even sold out on Amazon help:wall:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

jacoda434 said:


> Where can you buy it now, used it for years and always stocked up when on offer, I missed that ir was getting cleared by Halfords :devil:
> 
> Halfords must be closing down or plain nuts to stop selling this product line :doublesho
> 
> Even sold out on Amazon help:wall:


Time for a new shampoo! If you looking in Halfords, Meguiars Gold Class is excellent stuff. Used it for years.


----------

